# Haunted catacombs



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

For this year’s RE/EM jdubbya and I are doing the Tomb of the Druid Prince theme. (I’m sure he’ll post the teaser trailer if he hasn’t already)

One of the first things the patrons will walk by is our haunted catacombs. Foam blocks of course. So the challenge will be to turn them into a reasonable facsimile of the Paris or Rome catacombs.

Foam blocks are glued using Great stuff and wooden skewers. Carving using an assortment of wire brushes, grinding wheels and a good ol claw hammer.

Let the beaded foam snowstorm commence!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Can't wait to see how these turn out! The haunt interior will really have an old decrepit vibe with the catacombs and pallet walls. Anxiously awaiting pics of the progress!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Should be great because, as we all know, lewlew is the king of foam block carving:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Should be great because, as we all know, lewlew is the king of foam block carving:jol:


The undisputed king!:jol:


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Trying to turn this:


























Into this:










Using these:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're definitely on the right track.

You must look like a snowman after sanding those blocks. I can just see the foam flecks flying everywhere:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That's gonna be epic


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

For you - piece of cake!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking good so far lewlew.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Made a little more progress this past weekend on the catacombs. Slow going. Not because the carving is tough though. I would say too much family together time going on, but you can never have too much of that!

The foam does fly Roxy! A mask is a must and the static makes it stick!!

Hope to get a full half day or even full day to devote to this.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is looking really great! How long are the "shelves" again? Thinking the skeletons can be posed in a fetal position, or even just use torsos on some of them.
Oh, and lewlew, tomorrow is August 1. Your family should be notified that you're not available until November 3, allowing for tear down time.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

*OK I might have missed it. Where do you get these foam block? PLEASE*:jol::jol::jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is looking AWESOME!!! Nice skills Mark, on the carving. I love the catacombs idea, you and Jerry have come up with such a creepy haunt idea, I just love it!


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

TNBrad said:


> *OK I might have missed it. Where do you get these foam block? PLEASE*:jol::jol::jol:


Some people say they get them from Home Depot, or Lowes, which use them for shipping, but you have to ask.

I get mine for free from a local place that sells utility trailers, and boat trailers and uses them for the same reason. I originally found out about them from a craigslist ad they put up. I actually picked up 27-28 blocks this morning. If you have any companies like that you might try calling or dropping in and asking. They might actually be glad to get rid of them.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you great advise


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry TNBrad. Missed your post. bobby2003 is right. I get almost all mine from Tractor Supply and I have to ask the manager first. 

Most of the time they are happy to get rid of them. When they ask me what I want them for, well ...... sometimes I tell them I’m building boat docks. It saves time trying to explain you’re building haunted catacombs.

“What’s a catacomb?”


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Carving for the catacombs is now complete. Finally got more time to devote to this project.

Now it's on to paint which will hopefully be a quicker process. First coat of tan latex paint and then a top coat of dry-brushed colors ranging from black to greenish, and brown to bring out the highlights.


















My girlfriend said, "Looks like someone murdered a snowman out here!"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Or a sno-cone machine blew up:googly:

The paint scheme sounds good. I tend to use at least three colors (and preferably four) on tombstones I make. Gives a more authentic look.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks like a very early snow storm has come your way.
Great job on the carving, looking forward to seeing it all painted up.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Going to be something when finished.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you all. Roxy thank you for the painting tips. I’ve got a good bit more to build so the paint job will reflect that.
I’ve also realized over the years that all the detail I put in usually gets washed out with ‘haunt lighting’. This year’s interior lighting will consist of those flame bulbs in sconces (another project) so he darker tones and lowlights will hopefully bring out the texture.
Three small walls to build sculpt and paint plus some Stonehengey type monoliths for the front yard are on the list.

If you listen closely you can hear jdubbya shaking his head....
Stay tuned!


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I want this!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Well we’re not likely to use it after this season....


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Storage would be an issue...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Thank you all. Roxy thank you for the painting tips. I've got a good bit more to build so the paint job will reflect that.
> I've also realized over the years that all the detail I put in usually gets washed out with 'haunt lighting'. This year's interior lighting will consist of those flame bulbs in sconces (another project) so he darker tones and lowlights will hopefully bring out the texture.
> Three small walls to build sculpt and paint plus some Stonehengey type monoliths for the front yard are on the list.
> 
> ...


I'm liking the vibe we're going for this year. Something totally different, not a lot of props, very subdued palette and the overall atmosphere will be dark and creepy. I think the details you incorporate really aren't washed out and you put a lot of thought into the lighting for each scene. My thought is that the details get lost simply due to the fact that guests are coming through at such a pace and waiting to get scared so they don't pay attention to the detail as much as we'd like. This is just the nature of the type of haunt we've created. The low light effects in the main room will make the atmosphere really spooky and we can highlight certain props, dark corners, etc, but leave the walkways dim. I'll be curious how you use the flame bulbs and how you're going to wire them. We do have some great options for ambient light inside the haunt though and that's always the fun part.

Oh, and if you listen really closely, you'll hear my wife reading over the life insurance policy she has on me!



DarkOne said:


> I want this!


SOLD!!



lewlew said:


> Well we're not likely to use it after this season....


We'll have a lot of foam components after this year that people are welcome to look at. Mark has done some epic work over the past 5 years making some incredible detailed foam pieces for our sets. We've been able to repurpose some of them, and sell a couple but this year will likely be the last of our big haunts that require a major foam piece. It would be great to find someone who could use the pieces, even if they wanted the blocks to reconfigure somehow.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Carving for the catacombs is now complete. Finally got more time to devote to this project.
> 
> Now it's on to paint which will hopefully be a quicker process. First coat of tan latex paint and then a top coat of dry-brushed colors ranging from black to greenish, and brown to bring out the highlights.
> 
> ...


Envisioning these with skeletons on the racks, Spanish moss, flickering candles, creepy cloth..Oh yeah!!!!:jol:


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I did something related on a smaller scale a few years ago.

http://www.garageofterror.com/2012dirttunnel.html

I found that the textured stone spray paints add a lot for realism.


















For some reason, the images aren't showing up but the spray paint I am referring to is Rustoleum American Accents Stone texture. It would be too expensive to hit the whole thing with this stuff but you might consider it near the more lit areas.
I love flame light bulbs. Having a few lanterns like this lighting the way would be super creepy!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

GOT said:


> I did something related on a smaller scale a few years ago.
> 
> http://www.garageofterror.com/2012dirttunnel.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip on the paint! I used some of that when I did our witch kitchen fireplace. I had 5 gallons of enamel paint laying around that I doctored to an appropriate stone color. I'm just wondering if the enamel based will give me a problem. Have to do a test patch.

As for the flame lights, I have to do a test for them too. I wonder how much light they actually cast.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Finally getting towards a close on this one. Completed the back and side wall of the catacombs.

Set it up last night for a test look at lighting. Only half the catacombs since I ran out of room but it gave me some ideas of where to go with lighting. No paint yet but I have it ready for a coat or two when the weather is good for drying.

These sections will go on the inside of the haunt structure so what look like doors will have walls behind them. Rest assured we'll have some surprises in store.

I think the amber lights behind the skulls rather than the red or orange. THe amber will compliment the flicker flame bulbs we hope to use for this section.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice legs!:googly:

I love the skellie heads in the walls!


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Ah, the joys of carving Bead foam...The catacombs are looking pretty sweet!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice legs!:googly:
> 
> I love the skellie heads in the walls!


Thanks!!! Erm&#8230;. Same to you?!? Ummmm.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Batbuddy said:


> Ah, the joys of carving Bead foam...The catacombs are looking pretty sweet!


Thank you! Yeah, that sh*t gets EVERYWHERE! My girlfriend is getting a little tired of it getting tracked in the house from the dogs. She's pretty indulgent but I'm reaching a saturation point I think. Much longer and I'll wind up a prop in our haunt.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Another epic foam creation! This is really going to set the tone for the haunt walk through. I think with the right lighting and the skulls and candles, people are going to be properly creeped out, setting them up for the real scares. Messy medium to work with but gives a realistic effect. I can't imagine the foam dust! I can, however, imagine Mrs. Dubbya so not dealing with that mess! Tell Laurie it's the last foam project you'll ever do for our haunt and that next year we're going all organic again! Oh, and let me know the look she gives you!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> Another epic foam creation! This is really going to set the tone for the haunt walk through. I think with the right lighting and the skulls and candles, people are going to be properly creeped out, setting them up for the real scares. Messy medium to work with but gives a realistic effect. I can't imagine the foam dust! I can, however, imagine Mrs. Dubbya so not dealing with that mess! Tell Laurie it's the last foam project you'll ever do for our haunt and that next year we're going all organic again! Oh, and let me know the look she gives you!


Thank you man. We'll get it lit just right for sure! With all your finishing touches this haunt will be epic!

As for Laurie, YOU tell her that it's the last foam project. I already tried that not to mention telling her it's one more big year then getting smaller. The look of skepticism is still etched in my brain. In fact, I can still hear her laughing!!!


----------



## Eon (Apr 23, 2007)

FYI, foam can be textured by painting a thin layer of acetone on it. Saves a lot of time and mess. Just make sure this is done with proper ventilation and other precautions.

:jol:


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I would definitely go with the amber lighting, though you might consider not lighting the skull nooks at all. Let the external flame lamps do the trick (might cast better shadows). Lighting will be everything on this (and it looks great already).


----------



## Hauntofthelakes (Sep 21, 2019)

Wow! Looks great. If you do lights with the skulls, yellow. Though no lights with them, I think would look better. It would’ve a more subtle detail.


----------



## vistaway (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting this work in progress. I have been following along and it has inspired me. What attachment are you using on your drill to carve with? I've never carved foam before, but now have 4 sheets of 4x8 4" to work with.

Andy


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

It looked to me like he was using a hole saw in a drill. I have used an angle grinder with a sanding disc or flap wheel before as well with good results. But be prepared for a big mess that has static cling. an air shower before going back inside is a good idea.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

vistaway said:


> Thanks for posting this work in progress. I have been following along and it has inspired me. What attachment are you using on your drill to carve with? I've never carved foam before, but now have 4 sheets of 4x8 4" to work with.
> 
> Andy


Sorry for the late response. The attachment I am using is one I found at Home Depot in the sandpaper section. It's a 4" round "puck". Hard plastic and most likely used for either drywall or maybe body work?

It works like a charm for this level of carving. For some of the finer detail I'm using drill mounted wire brush discs and nubs. Works well but they sure do throw the foam. Make sure you use eyewear and definitely a mask.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Eon said:


> FYI, foam can be textured by painting a thin layer of acetone on it. Saves a lot of time and mess. Just make sure this is done with proper ventilation and other precautions.
> 
> :jol:


Just to be clear this is not the pink extruded polystyrene foam (XPS) this is the expanded polystyrene foam (EPS). Acetone works very well with the XPS but with the EPS it eats away too much without being able to provide much detail.
I find that I have nowhere near the amount of detail with EPS foam. Truth be told, I've only done 'stone' projects in the past so I haven't needed the fine detail.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks all for the insights on the lighting as well. Jdubbya and I have come to the same conclusions which is to get away from the backlighting (neither yellow or red) and just go with the more natural lighting of the flame lamps.

Still need to do a test for those and see just how much light those flame bulbs throw.


----------



## vistaway (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know where you got that carving attachment. I scored a load of similar foam (although 3.5" thick) and while it has been very easy to cut with a reciprocating saw and metal blade, it won't work for texturing.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Interested to see some progress. The flame bulbs can be very bright, actually. So bright that you may have to block out some of it (frosting the lamp, not the bulb, with black spraypaint).


----------



## vistaway (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the inspiration. I will post a few shots of part of my copycat catacombs shortly. I love how they turned out, but will cry in a few days when I have to rip it apart and take it to the dump!

Andy


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I know that feeling. Always more fun going up.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

vistaway said:


> Thanks for the inspiration. I will post a few shots of part of my copycat catacombs shortly. I love how they turned out, but will cry in a few days when I have to rip it apart and take it to the dump!
> 
> Andy


SO how'd they turn out? Ours are for sale at the moment. They're tough to dispose of. Especially after putting so much time into them.


----------



## vistaway (Sep 10, 2008)

The forum wouldn't let me upload pics, so I had to figure out another way. Here are some of the photos:

http://www.thefairground.com/images/20191009_215834.jpg
http://www.thefairground.com/images/20191029_203224.jpg
http://www.thefairground.com/images/20191031_211238.jpg
http://www.thefairground.com/images/20191031_211249.jpg

And here's our walkthrough: 




I ended up tossing all the foam out at the dump. Sad, but I knew going in that I couldn't store it.

Thanks again for the inspiration!

Andy


----------



## ReneFelker (Jul 14, 2019)

Looks great.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow! I love this!!


----------

